# Admin help



## Robt (Mar 27, 2007)

Every time I sign on I have this inane msg on my screen.  It is annoying and false.  Can you all do something about it?

"Hello Robt it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?"


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2007)

Robert - I will forward this on to our Technical Department.  In the future feel free to use the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2007)

Robert, it looks like your post before the one above was on March 5 - you would get that message then.  I think that message "activates" after a two-week period of not posting.  Logging in doesn't count, you actually have to post something.  Does that clear it up?


----------



## Candocook (Mar 27, 2007)

Why should he have to do anything if he doesn't choose to--and deal with an inane message too?


----------



## amber (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, I hope I dont get that message if I dont post for X number of days, that seems really intrusive.

He was "contacting" this forum to let admins know about the problem.  I guess your saying this should have been "private"?  Why?

BTW, the "contact us" link does not work.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2007)

It works now - have you tried it recently.  If you have a problem like that in the future please feel free to PM an administrator and we will check into it.  

I understand he was informing us and that is perfectly OK.  But there is a much faster way sometimes to get things done.  The Contact Us link is one of them.  If there is a technical issue or other issue you can send it directly to the person who handles these issues - it will get taken care of MUCH quicker than posting here.  That's all that I meant by that.


----------

